# Put LED's in my travel trailer . no pics



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

No pics sorry. You just can not tell the difference in pictures.

So replaced all the 921 bulbs on the interior. There were 26 in all. With these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121185267258?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Simple plug and play. These made a much brighter white light. Not that off yellow those bulbs put out. Go to a camper store and those lights they are 12$+ a light. So I bought 2 orders from ebay 40 led lights 45$. Can not go wrong. Plus if you like to dry camp these are a must.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Im fixin to replace all of mine too.......I ordered a differnet on due to some of mine are 360 degree view


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I replaced mine with some also a few months back and really like them. Should last longer and less battery if dry camping. Less heat also. Bought off eBay also for much less than Camping World.


----------

